# Coat & Tie for Italy?



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

kosinar said:


> This must be a reason we all can afford our Bimers. I do not know what part of economy is broken. My part of economy is doing great. And while visiting overseas I do not plan to go underground on being American..


I don´t think it´s about going underground about being an American per se as much as it´s not making it obvious that you are a tourist. Unless you like attracting scammers, gypsies, and pickpockets :dunno:



kosinar said:


> I was born there and have being visiting in at least every 2-3 years in the last 25 years.


I´m not sure I´m following what you are trying to say - you were born where?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

b-y said:


> It would also be completely acceptable for breakfast or lunch at Mark's at the MO Munich.


Going back to what I said about breakfast attire, what Adrian had on was certainly what one would expect someone having breakfast at a hotel to have on (if not wearing what I had on, i.e. suit and tie). The oddball in the t-shirt and jeans yesterday at breakfast was shunted to a hidden corner of the breakfast rooms and stuck out like a sore thumb.

Especially when travelling because one is vulnerable, it simply isn´t smart to stick out like that.


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

kosinar said:


> This must be a reason we all can afford our Bimers. I do not know what part of economy is broken. My part of economy is doing great. And while visiting overseas I do not plan to go underground on being American. Some people like us and some not. It was always that way. It is moving trend but I do not think today is any worse than before for example during comunist era. Don't mean to by confrontational. Just mine observation. I was born there and have being visiting in at least every 2-3 years in the last 25 years.


And your part is what, a collection agency?
Actully, during the communist era, America was loved and admired, and most importantly, needed.


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

JSpira said:


> I don´t think it´s about going underground about being an American per se as much as it´s not making it obvious that you are a tourist. Unless you like attracting scammers, gypsies, and pickpockets :dunno:
> 
> I´m not sure I´m following what you are trying to say - you were born where?


Yeah, I don't understand how difficult is could be to put on a pair of pants, shirt and sometimes either a jacket or a sweater.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

DXK said:


> Yeah, I don't understand how difficult is could be to put on a pair of pants, shirt and sometimes either a jacket or a sweater.


Apparently, for some, it is. :dunno: Perhaps some shopping might be required in order to remedy this.


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

b-y said:


> It would also be completely acceptable for breakfast or lunch at Mark's at the MO Munich.


Actually, even for dinner.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

DXK said:


> Actually, even for dinner.


True but I can´t recall seeing anyone sans Tie at The Mark for dinner but maybe on an off night ... :angel:

I recall an article in either the WSJ or the NYT recently where the writer, while in Italy, went out for a few odds and ends wearing a training suit. She ran into a few people she knew along her route and each asked if she was just going to or coming back from the gym.


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

JSpira said:


> True but I can´t recall seeing anyone sans Tie at The Mark for dinner but maybe on an off night ... :angel:
> 
> I recall an article in either the WSJ or the NYT recently where the writer, while in Italy, went out for a few odds and ends wearing a training suit. She ran into a few people she knew along her route and each asked if she was just going to or coming back from the gym.


Yes, I recall that too, it was in NYT, article by a Paris correspondent who was ending her assignment and she was offering advice what is and is not appropriate in France. In this case, she ran into some European diplomats wearing a sport suit and they got confused. The point being that each attire is stricktly appropriate for a given activity.

I was the one without a tie in Mark, though, twice. This is one thing I try not to wear on vacation.


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

JSpira said:


> I know that many restaurants even in NY will seat people whose attire does not match the restaurant's desired image in an undesirable next to the kitchen or w.c. table.


Funny you say that.

One time, my wife & went to Bradley Ogden, this real fancy place over at Cesars, in Vegas. I was wearing shorts & some t-shirt, who cares. I was hungry, looked like a nice place, whatever.

Hehe.. they wouldn't refuse to seat us but we ended up being seated outside! Snooty bastards.

You imagine that...? I was munching on my fancy french unpronounceable whatever-the-hell and thinking, "Lumpen proletariat! UNITE!" I tried to get a rousing L'Internationale going but nobody joined in.

Oh well.

That said -- the restaurant is fantastic. If you're in Vegas, highly recommend. Fois gras is to die for.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

DXK said:


> Yes, I recall that too, it was in NYT, article by a Paris correspondent who was ending her assignment and she was offering advice what is and is not appropriate in France. In this case, she ran into some European diplomats wearing a sport suit and they got confused. The point being that each attire is stricktly appropriate for a given activity.
> 
> I was the one without a tie in Mark, though, twice. This is one thing I try not to wear on vacation.


That´s the one and btw, I would prefer not to wear a tie 100% of the time on vacation also, but it sneaks on a few times anyway.


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

JSpira said:


> That´s the one and btw, I would prefer not to wear a tie 100% of the time on vacation also, but it sneaks on a few times anyway.


Me neither, but it pays to be prepared. And that's why i started this thread.

On another note, I'm having a hell of a time trying to find a decent wash and wear dress shirt. All my Gitman and Ralph ones are cotton oxford, so not so good for packing. I'm trying Brooks bros next . Any other ideas for a no iron W&W shirt?


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

claud 3 said:


> Any other ideas for a no iron W&W shirt?


Have you tried Land's End?


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

claud 3 said:


> Me neither, but it pays to be prepared. And that's why i started this thread.
> 
> On another note, I'm having a hell of a time trying to find a decent wash and wear dress shirt. All my Gitman and Ralph ones are cotton oxford, so not so good for packing. I'm trying Brooks bros next . Any other ideas for a no iron W&W shirt?


JC Penney. Stafford shirts are cheap, pack well, and don't need ironing as long as they're not abused too much.

But if you're used to Ralph..., that may be a no-go.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

claud 3 said:


> On another note, I'm having a hell of a time trying to find a decent wash and wear dress shirt. All my Gitman and Ralph ones are cotton oxford, so not so good for packing. I'm trying Brooks bros next . Any other ideas for a no iron W&W shirt?


Most of my shirts are Turnbull and Asser, Hilditch and Key, and Ralph Purple, and I just count on giving them a touch-up with a Bügeleisen at the hotel. Sorry I can´t help you on W&W. I know it´s impractical but I´m not good at compromise.


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

claud 3 said:


> Me neither, but it pays to be prepared. And that's why i started this thread.
> 
> On another note, I'm having a hell of a time trying to find a decent wash and wear dress shirt. All my Gitman and Ralph ones are cotton oxford, so not so good for packing. I'm trying Brooks bros next . Any other ideas for a no iron W&W shirt?


You say dress shirt so my option might not work, but for a nice W&W shirt option check Royal Robbins or Patagonia. I have found that their clothing fits great and wears like iron (no pun intended)...


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

SJAPoc said:


> Have you tried Land's End?


Thanks. Its been a while since I bought from them, but the quality is still there. One white and one light blue. Order placed .


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

JSpira said:


> Most of my shirts are Turnbull and Asser, Hilditch and Key, and Ralph Purple, and I just count on giving them a touch-up with a Bügeleisen at the hotel. Sorry I can´t help you on W&W. I know it´s impractical but I´m not good at compromise.


I agree here too. I generally wear 100% cotton dress shirts and they don't travel that well. I had a hell of a time in Munich as (from what I understand) irons are not allowed in guest rooms. You should have seen me using the trouser press to attempt to press my dress shirts...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

NateXTR said:


> I agree here too. I generally wear 100% cotton dress shirts and they don't travel that well. I had a hell of a time in Munich as (from what I understand) irons are not allowed in guest rooms. You should have seen me using the trouser press to attempt to press my dress shirts...


I have also found that my shirts tend to lose their folding marks after a day or so of hanging in the closet. Worst case, the shower steam trick will work.

Finally, if I am wearing a Sakko, I don't worry that much about small creases anyway.:angel:


----------



## kosinar (Jul 3, 2006)

DXK said:


> And your part is what, a collection agency?
> Actully, during the communist era, America was loved and admired, and most importantly, needed.


Whoo told you? CNN? Do you remember anti Reagan demonstrations in Europe due to Pershing deployment? That is why I stated that I was born there and visited frequently so I am familiar with sentiment. I read somewhere on this board that guy in Britain has to pay 117,000 Euros for 335i convertible. So much for dolar being a joke. I just want to keep all in perspective. And no I do not work for collection agency. Engineer with company manufacturing product here in the USA. Did not lay off a single employe in the last year due to make to believe "RECESSION". Too much CNN. I know this is post about fashion but I coud not resist to respond. Sorry.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *b-y*
> _It would also be completely acceptable for breakfast or lunch at Mark's at the MO Munich_.





DXK said:


> Actually, even for dinner.


I made the distinction solely because I was only giving examples from personal experience. I have not been there for dinner.



> On another note, I'm having a hell of a time trying to find a decent wash and wear dress shirt. All my Gitman and Ralph ones are cotton oxford, so not so good for packing. I'm trying Brooks bros next . Any other ideas for a no iron W&W shirt?


I'm old enough to remember "Dacron & cotton" bleands, or the upscale equivalent which was Brookscloth. When these disappeared from the market I switched to Ascot Chang custom-made shirts. But now I have switched almost entirely to the Brooks Bros. no-iron all cotton shirts, which are great for travel. You can get them in blue or white, or follow my approach--get one each of every interesting stripe and check in my size during the biannual sales.


----------

